# how 2 Stop Double Clutch ?



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

We have a hen that had a good start on laying an egg 48 hours ago, she got spooked, & has not returned to the nest box.
Her babies are only 12 days old, AND we had to pull them because dad plucked their heads so bad, they bruised & bled.
So, (I think) for obvious reasons, we do Not want this pair to breed again,
BUT more importantly...

Is the hen in (health) danger from having started the egg making process ?
Do we Need to let her lay more eggs ?
Or is it safe to pull the nest box out ?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes absolutely pull the next box. If you have taken the babies out there's no reason to have the box. With no box and longer nights they should calm down and get out of laying mode.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if she is in the process of making/laying an egg and you remove the box she'll just lay it on the cage floor but with my females who do it like that they've never paid attention to it 

unless you consider using it as a soccer ball paying it any attention 

usually when I remove the nest box after mine have had their 2nd clutch or 1st and I don't want them to have a 2nd one ( i do this when they've had a lot babies the 1st time around - of course its normally the budgies) i'll find a single egg on the cage floor or in a dish, the next day or a couple days after removing the nest box I toss the egg and thats the end of that until they get a nest box back.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

She had some more pre-egg stools yesterday, we did pull the box & steralized for another pair that is desperate for a place to nest.
We are going to give this neglectful mom & abusive dad a forced divorce !

My concern is that she will become egg-bound or Peritontis (sp?)
:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No...she should be fine. Out of the breeding situation also helps to adjust those hormones. As Atvchick95 posted you might see an egg on the cage floor. 

Yes, as to the 'birdie divorce' I have found that when good pairs become neglectful and abusive parents it is best to place them in a comunity flight so that they can choose new mates.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Perfect... 
That is exactly what we are doing, we have 2 large community cages, well
3 actually.
Just do not have the 3rd one in place yet.

I am Very Relieved to hear she is not in danger.
Thank You !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She shoud be fine. From my experience peritonitis deveolpes when a pair is setup and you have a hen that is broody, goes in and out of the box, but just does not lay. After a month or so the abdomen starts to look swollen and feels like it is mushy...but still no egg. If this continues this can kill the hen. Many times a vet will have to evacute the adominal cavity of the fluid. If clear it is not infected, if cloudy and infection. The fluid is drawn out with a syringe. The bird is put on antibiotics whether it is septic (infection) or not because the syringe was 'invasive' Ususally though the problem is self eliminating when caught early enough by getting the hen out of a breeding situation/cage. The body will re-absorb and excrete the excessive fluid in the abdominal cavity. This type of hen needs a minimum of 6-9 months rest prior to trying again preferrably with a different mate.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Thank You, Great Info


----------

